# Care lease contract?



## Rowzy

I have been looking to care lease Roma and have finally found somebody that it may work out with. Now I am looking for a contract. It would be a care lease off my property. 

Some contracts I have founds have a lot of content that isn't relevant, or not enough content. I have a general idea what the contract must say (as a bare minimum) and what I want in it. However, to be safe I would appreciate it if people could list off things that I should have in it. The contract that I found has that they assume all responsibility, that I have the right to go on the property to inspect him, a hold harmless agreement, and a few more things. Heres the link, its a .doc so I'm not sure if it will work: www.equusite.com/articles/manage/manageLeaseAgreement.doc
He has a previous injury and has some limitations on what he can do to prevent reinjury. She knows this but would it be best to put in the contract? Essentially what I've been told is that being specific will reduce any problems that might arise.

Are there any good contracts out there that people have used?
I found the website Equine Legal Solutions but they charge $50 for their full lease agreement. From what they tell on their site it looks like it might work but I've never heard of them until now. Anybody have experiance with this website?

Any advice (regarding the contract or just care leasing in general) would be appreciated.


----------



## Tamibunny

http://www.equine.com/help/docs/FullTimeLeaseAgreement.pdf


This is a free one. Ive used it. You can add or delete any part that you feel you dont need.
Yes I would state it in the contract what he may be used for and what not, just in case.


----------



## Saddlebag

These contracts have been known to be not worth the paper they are written on. If the horse is moved out of state - good luck as your contract may not be valid there. A friend got in to one, inspected the new premises,, etc, etc. A month later she learned the leasee had skipped with the horse and literally vanished. Police said it was a civil matter. The courts said it was a police matter. Once a matter like this leaves a court's jurisdiction you have to start over again. Why not just give her the horse and save yourself a lot of angst and maybe some big vet bills.


----------



## Rowzy

Saddlebag said:


> Why not just give her the horse and save yourself a lot of angst and maybe some big vet bills.


Because I don't want to sell him. I am in college with a more than full time class schedual right now so I don't have time to ride 2 horses, thats why I want to lease him.
I dont expect this girl to skip town (although anything could potentially happen). Leases happen all the time without a problem I dont see why it would be a problem to lease Roma out.

Thank you Tamibunny. That contract is very helpful. If you don't mind me asking, were you the leesor or the leesee when you used this contract? Did you add anything to it?


----------



## Tamibunny

I was the Lessor. I did get rid of a few things and change a few things. I changed some of the wording in the "rent" and section because it was a full care /free lease so no money was exchanged. I think I took out the deposit section.

Under General provisions for choice of law, you can put in your state. Maybe if you want add in a section that states said horse make not leave said state unless previously approved by Lessor. 

I added in a section for myself since I didnt have a truck or trailer, my only stipulation was that when the lease was up, they were responsible for bringing him back to me. ( I lived 3 hours away)


----------



## StormvaleQHStud

I know this is a long time ago this thread but are you still in search of one? I made one up from various different ones to place everything I ever wanted or thought I needed in it and think it's rather good I can put up in a couple days if you wanted. But you Probs have one already lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## proequine

I would also add a notification clause. Similar to insurance. That vet and you be notified of any illness within ?hours. Who is to pay for the vet/meds? Up to whar $ amount? What if the horse colics, breaks a leg, develops EPM...? People have different ways of dealing with injuries and care.... I would give yourself a way of controling and deciding what happens to your horse since you do want him back.


----------

